# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ασύρματη μεταφορα ενέργειας

## P.J.

Καλησπέρα παιδεια!! Μήπος είναι δυνατόν να μου δώσει καποιος το κύκλωμα απο το ονομαζόμενο "witricity" ή οχι απο το συνκεκρημένο αλλα απο οποιαδήποτε παρομοια συσκευη.Δεν μπορώ να το βρώ πουθενά!!!!! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!! :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## lynx

αν εχεις κεραια στην ταρατσα αποσυνδεσε την απο την τηλεοραση και με ενα πολυμετρο μετρησε την ταση AC ή DC απο τον πυρηνα του καλωδιου ως προς γη (πχ σωληνας νερου) αν σου επαρκει αυτο που θα δεις... καθως και με λιγη φαντασια μπορεις να κανεις διαφορες εφαρμογες.  :Rolleyes: 

αν θελεις ενημερωσε με για τα ευρηματα σου!  :Cool:

----------


## jeik

Αραγε  θα  ηταν  καλο  να  ερχεται  το  καλωδιο  κατ  ευθειαν  απο  το  διπολο ? ή  να  περναει  μεσα   απο  τον  ενισχυτη  ιστου ?

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Εγώ μέτρισα τάση 18,6mV. Tι να τροφοδοτίσης με αυτήν τάση;

----------


## lynx

> Αραγε θα ηταν καλο να ερχεται το καλωδιο κατ ευθειαν απο το διπολο ? ή να περναει μεσα απο τον ενισχυτη ιστου ?



απο οπου και να ερχεται ολο και κατι θα μετρησεις... αν υπαρχουν ισχυρα ηλεκτρομαγνητικα πεδια θα τα συλλεξει το καλωδιο.





> Εγώ μέτρισα τάση 18,6mV. Tι να τροφοδοτίσης με αυτήν τάση;



παρε ενα δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι και δες αν αναψει...

----------


## jeik

> απο οπου και να ερχεται ολο και κατι θα μετρησεις... αν υπαρχουν ισχυρα ηλεκτρομαγνητικα πεδια θα τα συλλεξει το καλωδιο.
> 
> 
> 
> παρε ενα δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι και δες αν αναψει...



Πολυ  φοβαμαι  οτι  το  κατσαβιδι  θα  αναψει  απο  τις  διαρροες  που  παρουσιάζουν  τα  σασι  των  τηλεορασεων  που  βγαζουν  αρκετη  ταση  και  διαχεεται  μεσω  του  ομωαξονικου  σε  ολο  το  δικτυο.

----------


## xifis

πραγματι η υποδοχη κεραιας πανω στην τηλεοραση μου,αν την ακουμπησεις σε χτυπαει.ειδικα αν εισαι κ καλα γειωμενος (ξυπολυτος,με καλτσες κλπ) σου δινει ενα καλο σοκ.γιατι ομως?καμια εμπεριστατωμενη γνωμη?

----------


## Xarry

> πραγματι η υποδοχη κεραιας πανω στην τηλεοραση μου,αν την ακουμπησεις σε χτυπαει.ειδικα αν εισαι κ καλα γειωμενος (ξυπολυτος,με καλτσες κλπ) σου δινει ενα καλο σοκ.γιατι ομως?καμια εμπεριστατωμενη γνωμη?



Εχω παρατηρησει οτι μονο την πρωτη φορα που το πιανεις σε "χτυπαει" αν μετα απο λιγο το ξαναπιασεις δεν θα σε χτυπησει. Θα με ενδιεφερε και μενα μια εμπεριστατωμενη γνωμη αν και χοντρικα το ψιλοκατανοω.

----------


## Thanos10

Το ελεκτορ ειχε κατι για την ασυρματη μεταφορα ισχυος σας ανεβαζω σχετικο αθρο.

----------


## nikkos

> Εχω παρατηρησει οτι μονο την πρωτη φορα που το πιανεις σε "χτυπαει" αν μετα απο λιγο το ξαναπιασεις δεν θα σε χτυπησει. Θα με ενδιεφερε και μενα μια εμπεριστατωμενη γνωμη αν και χοντρικα το ψιλοκατανοω.



χτυπάει καλά, και όχι μόνο αυτό, και όλες οι συσκευές που δεν έχουν γείωση στο καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας...δοκίμασε πχ να χαϊδέψεις το βίντεο (αν έχεις) με τον πήχη σου ενώ είσαι ξυπόλυτος  :Smile:

----------


## The Professor

Πηχη σου ? τη εννοεις πηχη σου ? αντιχειρα εννοεις ?

----------


## Xarry

Mπα τιποτα δεν γινεται τουλαχιστον σε μενα. Η γειωση αν υπηρχε στο βιντεο ας πουμε θα εριχνε το ρελε σε περιπτωση διαρροης ε; Αρα αν βαλουμε γειωση και συμφωνα με αυτα που λεμε δεν θα πρεπει να ριξει το ρελε; (δεν νομιζω να ειμαι off ε; :Rolleyes: )

----------


## xifis

> δοκίμασε πχ να χαϊδέψεις το βίντεο (αν έχεις) με τον πήχη σου ενώ είσαι ξυπόλυτος



+100!ποσες φορες το χω κανει!κ σε βιντεο κ σε ενισχυτη παλιο.ειτε με την παλαμη ειτε με το πανω μερος πουναι πιο μαλακο δερμα,σε χτυπαει.βασικα εχει ενα περιεργο "ηλεκτρισμα",σαν να ακους το ρευμα.. :Blink:  :Scared:  :Confused1:

----------


## lynx

> Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι το κατσαβιδι θα αναψει απο τις διαρροες που παρουσιάζουν τα σασι των τηλεορασεων που βγαζουν αρκετη ταση και διαχεεται μεσω του ομωαξονικου σε ολο το δικτυο.



το βγαζεις το καλωδιο απο την TV...  :Rolleyes: 







> καμια εμπεριστατωμενη γνωμη?



εμπεριστατωμενη οχι... δεν ειναι επιστημων!  :Cool:  εικαζω ομως οτι η απαντηση βρισκεται στα παρακατω...

τι γινεται στο δευτερευων ενως Μ/Σ οταν συνδεσεις το προτευων στην μπριζα? πως ενα μοτερ παραγει ηλεκτρισμο?

το καλωδιο της κεραιας περα απο αγωγος ειναι και πυκνωτης, πηνιο και αντισταση... αν θες δοκιμασε με ενα δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι το καλωδιο της κεραιας και πεσμου τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Μου ήρθε η ιδέα να μετρίσω την τάση βάζωντας το πολύμετρο στο DC και βρήκα τάση αρνητική -452mV και βραχυκικλώνωντας την καιρέα με την γη ρεύμα -10μΑ. Ενοείται με την καιρέα της ΤV βγαλμένη.

----------


## Λαμπρος.Μακ

Το δοκιμαστικό πάντος δεν ανάβει.

----------


## lynx

> Το δοκιμαστικό πάντος δεν ανάβει.



ειμαι συγουρος οτι γινεται... θα ανεβαζα φωτογραφια! ομως μαλλον ειναι ανουσιο...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FM1

Παιδιά από μαρτυρία καθηγητή μου έχω ακούσει το εξής:

Με ένα μεγάλου μήκους τεντωμένο σύρμα για τα am που χρησιμοποιούσαν για να ακούν ράδιο,συνέδεαν παράλληλα στο πηνίο (τούμπο με 300 σπείρες) λαμπάκι 12V και αυτό άναβε από την ισχύ των Η/Μ κυμάτων!

το σύρμα οδηγούσε στο πηνίο και τα άκρα του πηνίου στο λαμπάκι.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό είχε συμβεί σε μικρή απόσταση από την κεραία-πομπό am της ΕΡΤ.

Έχω μετρήσει με πολύμετρο την τάση στα άκρα ενός καλωδίου που οδηγεί σε συρμάτινο δίπολο 10 μέτρων και είχα από 1-10mv αλλά η τάση αυξομειωνόταν συνεχώς.

----------


## jeik

Eπανερχομαι και τονιζω οτι αν το καλωδιο της κεραιας ερχεται σε επαφη με οτιδηποτε (τηλεοραση , ενισχυτη κλπ) θα αναψει το δοκιμαστικο , ειδικα σε οικοδομη με πολλες τηλεορασεις εκτος και αν υπαρχουν διπλα στην κεραια καλωδια της ΔΕΗ οποτε καλιστα επαγωγικα μπορει να ''τσιμπαει'' η κεραια καποια ταση (μV).

Απο κει και περα φυσικα οταν εχουμε παρα πολυ εντονο ηλεκτρομαγνητικο πεδιο σε καποια περιοχη , οντως θα μετραμε στο πολυμετρο AC καποια μV , oxι ομως τετοια ταση ικανη να αναψει δοκιμαστικο , νομιζω οτι θελει απο 90 βολτ και πανω για να αναψει.

Επισης  αν  εχουμε  διπλα  μας  πομπο  με  καποια  κιλοβαττ  οντως  θα  αναψουμε  καποιο  λαμπακι , και  ειδικα  σε  πομπους  ΑΜ  που  στο  ιδιο  δωματιο  αναβαν  λαμπες  φθοριου .

Τωρα  βεβαια  με  τον  καταιγισμο  απο  ηλεκτρομαγνητικες  ακτινοβολιες  ολα  ειναι  πιθανα.

----------


## lynx

> oxι ομως τετοια ταση ικανη να αναψει δοκιμαστικο , νομιζω οτι θελει απο 90 βολτ και πανω για να αναψει.



θα συμφωνησω οτι θελει αρκετη ταση για να αναψει...ομως δεν γνωριζω αν θελει 90V και πανω για να αρχιζει να διεγειρεται...

οτι αναβει δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι απο την κεραια χωρις να ειναι συνδεμενη η TV ειναι γεγονος! ισως μπορουν να το επιβεβαιωσουν και αλλοι...

οπως ειπα θα ανεβαζα φωτογραφια ομως δεν προκειται να αποδειχθει κατι ετσι...


κατι ασχετο...

απο τα προτα πειραματα που ειχα κανει μικρος... ηταν να συνδεσω ενα σπασμενο στοιχειο κεραιας μεσω ενως καλωδιου με ενα βολτομετρο/αμπερομετρο (δεν θυμαμαι τι ηταν...) και να το πλησιαζω κοντα σε αλλες κεραιες στην ταρατσα και το οργανακι να τρελαινεται!  :Rolleyes: 
αν θυμαμαι μαλιστα καλα ειχα συνδεσει το στοιχειο μονο στον εναν ακροδεκτη του οργανου...
και η αποσταση απο την οποια αντιδρουσε ηταν μεγαλυτερη του μισου μετρου!!!

----------


## lynx

λοιπον νομιζω βρηκα μια ακρη...

ως γνωστον το λαμπακι στα δοκιμαστικα κατσαβιδια ειναι neon..
και για να αναψει πρεπει να υπαρξει ιονισμος του αεριου... με καποιο τροπο 
λοιπον το αεριο ιονιζεται και αναβει το λαμπακι, ασχετα αν η ταση ειναι mV και 
αν το ρευμα ειναι μA... μαλλον εχει να κανει με την συχνοτα του ηλεκτρομαγνητικου 
πεδιου που μαζευει το καλωδιο.  :Unsure: 

επισεις θελω να προσθεσω οτι οσοι μετρησαν με πολυμετρο... το βλεπω λιγακι 
δυσκολο να πειραν ακριβης μετρησεις μιας και η συχνοτητα ειναι συγουρα πιο πανω 
αποτι μπορουν να δεχτουν τα περισοτερα πολυμετρα οταν μετρανε AC ταση.

----------


## GEWKWN

θεωρω οτι  πρεπει να διαβασετε για τον ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ NIKOLA TESLA.
εινια ο πρωτος που εκανε ασυρματη μεταφορα ενεργειας οταν στην ατμοσφαιρα δεν ειχε το "προυρδελο" που υπαρχει τωρα απο συνχοτητες.
Θεωρω οτι τωρα θα ειναι πιο ευκολο να γινει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

O FM1 είπε: 
<<Παιδιά από μαρτυρία καθηγητή μου έχω ακούσει το εξής:

Με ένα μεγάλου μήκους τεντωμένο σύρμα για τα am που χρησιμοποιούσαν για να ακούν ράδιο,συνέδεαν παράλληλα στο πηνίο (τούμπο με 300 σπείρες) λαμπάκι 12V και αυτό άναβε από την ισχύ των Η/Μ κυμάτων!

το σύρμα οδηγούσε στο πηνίο και τα άκρα του πηνίου στο λαμπάκι.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό είχε συμβεί σε μικρή απόσταση από την κεραία-πομπό am της ΕΡΤ>>

Λοιπόν είναι αλήθεια και ένας φίλος μου καθηγητής μου είχε πει ότι το έκαναν οι Τσιγγάνοι που κατασκήνωναν παλιά στην περιοχή των Λιοσίων. Χρησιμοποιούσαν μια κουλούρα ηλεκτρολογικού καλωδίου συνδεδεμένη με μια λάμπα 220V. Επίσης είχα ακούσει την πληροφορία ότι από πεδιομετρήσεις των τεχνικών της ΕΡΤ βρέθηκε στην περιοχή χαμηλή στάθμη πεδίου και εξαιτίας του ανακάλυψαν την "κλοπή" ενέργειας με το τέχνασμα της κουλούρας καλωδίου.

----------


## sakiselectronics

P.J.  Γιάννη φιλαράκο ψάχνεσαι ε???
Ψάξε για ενέργεια orgon 
Ether energy
Adams motor
G field generator
HANS COLER GENERATOR
Pot-plant power
Scalar waves
*Soliton Pulses Generator*
*G-Strain Energy Absorber V2.1*
Joe Tate Ambient Power Module
& χιλιάδες άλλα .
Αααα!!  Ψάξε για το SEGθα σου κάνει καλό!!

----------

wideband (10-11-18)

----------


## P.J.

Δυτυχώς εχω ένα..... θέμα..... με τα αγγλικά και δυσκολέυομαι!!!! Σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως θα προσπαθήσω μήπως καταλάβω κάτι. Αυτή την στιγμή τραβιέμαι με μια κατασκευή τετοιου τύπου μα δεν τα καταφέρνω. Αρχικά θελω να πετύχω να μεταφέρω μικρή υσχή. θέλω να θτιάξω ένα πρωτεύον πηνίο που να ταλαντώνεται σε μία υψηλή συχνότητα το οποίο θα χρησημοποιήσω σάν πομπό και ένα δευτερεύον ακριβώς με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά το οποίο να σύντονίζει στην συγκεκρημένη αυτή συχνότητα του πρωτεύοντως. Δεν ξέρω πως να βρώ τα στοιχεία του κυκλώματως και το πάω ψαχτά.Το ξερω οτι έχω ανεβάσει ψηλά τον πηχη για μένα και ελπιζω να το κάνω γιατι θέλω να το χρισημοποιήσω στην πτυχιακή μου. :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## makx

εχω 2 κυκλωματικα για ραδιοφωνο χωρις ρεύμα, μονο απο την κεραία και την γειωση.
Το ενα γίνεται και κάρτα , ειναι απο τεχνική εκλογή του 1971.

----------

wideband (10-11-18)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> εχω 2 κυκλωματικα για ραδιοφωνο χωρις ρεύμα, μονο απο την κεραία και την γειωση.
> Το ενα γίνεται και κάρτα , ειναι απο τεχνική εκλογή του 1971.



Υπάρχει καμία φωτογραφία από την υλοποίηση του σχεδίου του .doc?
Ανυπομονώ να το δοκιμάσω!!

----------


## makx

Yλοποίηση αυτή τη στιγμη δεν υπάρχει ¨))) ΑΛΛΑ σκέφτομαι να εφαρμόσω πειραματικά την συσκευή παλμικου κινητήρα για να πέρνω μεγαλύτερες τάσεις .
Δοκίμασε να το φτιάξεις είναι εύκολή κατασεκυή το είχα φτιάξει οταν ύμουν γυμνάσιο  :Smile: )) πολλα χρόνια πρίν πειραματίσου με το μήκος της κεράιας καθός και με την διάταξη του πηνίου ως προς τις σπείρες και την διάμετρο η εμπειρία που περνουμε απο κάθε κατασκευή μας βοηθά για να συνεχίσουμε .

----------


## jim.ni

βαλε στο google "wireless electricity" και "ασύρματη μεταφορά ενεργείας" κτλ
νομίζω οτι η microsoft παρουσίασε κάτι τέτοιο και κάπου διάβασα και για
την philips?

----------


## marios-nik90

γεια σας!!!εγω χρησιμοποιω οικονομικους λαμπτηρες φθοριου για να συντονισω την κεραια εκπομπης μου!!!πλησιαζωντας την λαμπα στο στοιχειο της κεραιας που εκπεμπει η λαμπα αναβει και ετσι βλεπω που "φορτιζει" η κεραια μου και κατα ποσο δουλευει σωστα! σε ποιο σημειο του radiator!!εχω και φωτο...αυτο το εκανα με μια κεραια 5/8!!!ολα αυτα απλα αν πλησιασεις μια κεραια εκπομπης κρατωντας μια τετοια λαμπα...διαβαστε για τον μεγαλο NICOLA TESLA...εχω διαβασει οτι με ασυρματη μεταφορα ενεργειας αναβε ενα μοτερ στα 40 μετρα αποσταση.. :Think:  ασυρματα!!!!

----------


## H3

Γιατι σου φαινεται μαγικο αυτο ? εδω και δεκαετιες το κανουνε οι ερασιτεχνες στα Μεσαια ,Φυσικα μην νομιζεις οτι επειδη αναβει η λαμπα εχει στα ακρα της ταση 220v ,Ειναι αλλος ο μηχανισμος  που προκαλει την φωτοβολια Και κατω απο κολωνες Υψηλης τασης εαν πας και εχεις δοκιμαστικο κατσαβιδι με Led θα αναψει ,φυσικα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα πειραματα του TESLA (και φυσικα κανεις δεν εχει αποδειξει οτι εγιναν αυτα που γραφονται σχετικα )

----------

